# YIPEE!! AMA Rescue Is On Our Company's Website...I Adore My Boss



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

We're hoping for some GREAT donations. The company, I work for, is very well respected in the industry, with many classy clients.

Also an article came out in this month's security news magazine, which covers ten states, and has 500,000 subscribers!!

My company will be blasting out flyers to our client base, as well as ask for donations at the many functions we hold. 

It took me a while, but we're there, Edie!! Now just a ton of marketing to do, so sit tight, and pray for a good return.

Check out the website. Little Johnny is the star :wub:

GMS Pet Project General Monitoring Services, Inc.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer::cheer::cheer: You said it was going to happen Deb and now it has. EXCELLENT.:chili::chili: it's so great that the link takes them to that great front page on AMA with the before and after shots. We've got our fingers and paws crossed here that the donations will come flowing in. :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> :cheer::cheer::cheer: You said it was going to happen Deb and now it has. EXCELLENT.:chili::chili: it's so great that the link takes them to that great front page on AMA with the before and after shots. We've got our fingers and paws crossed here that the donations will come flowing in. :wub:


Thanks Susan!! I'm so excited. This is a dream for me. I will be incorporating our cause in my daily work routine, functions, emails, etc. Our base is soooo huge, and the contacts we have are enormous. I travel quite a bit, so the flyers will be going with me!! 

My boss is an animal/rescue lover. He's a good man, and does nothing half assed, so I know he will spare no expense with the marketing. 

And yep, I will be using every contact in my industry to help spread the word, and cough up some cash. :thumbsup: 



I am very excited about this.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Fabulous news!!!! Wonderful!!!! Yay!!!!

Deb, I hope you don't mind this suggestion, but I think something that would help a lot with donations is if the rescue was a 501(c)3 tax emempt nonprofit so that donations were tax deductible. For our small donations here, it's not that big of a deal but to get businesses involved and get some larger donations, I really think it'd make a huge difference if they were set up that way.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

k/c mom said:


> Fabulous news!!!! Wonderful!!!! Yay!!!!
> 
> Deb, I hope you don't mind this suggestion, but I think something that would help a lot with donations is if the rescue was a 501(c)3 tax emempt nonprofit so that donations were tax deductible. For our small donations here, it's not that big of a deal but to get businesses involved and get some larger donations, I really think it'd make a huge difference if they were set up that way.


Oh, I'm well aware of this, Sher. Edie's been working on it. So it makes my job a bit harder. But hey, they don't call me the sales/marketing queen for nothing ~ :HistericalSmiley: So, until we get that resolved, I must deal with what I have.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

k/c mom said:


> Fabulous news!!!! Wonderful!!!! Yay!!!!
> 
> Deb, I hope you don't mind this suggestion, but I think something that would help a lot with donations is if the rescue was a 501(c)3 tax emempt nonprofit so that donations were tax deductible. For our small donations here, it's not that big of a deal but to get businesses involved and get some larger donations, I really think it'd make a huge difference if they were set up that way.


I was just reading the site and it says:
_The AMA is a *501c4 non profit organization *and donations to rescue are not tax deductible. AMA Rescue and the Maltese we are able to help, appreciate any donation._
I never heard of a 501c4 before; usually c3. Is that the difference? Is it possible to change it?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

3Maltmom said:


> Oh, I'm well aware of this, Sher. Edie's been working on it. So it makes my job a bit harder. But hey, they don't call me the sales/marketing queen for nothing ~ :HistericalSmiley: So, until we get that resolved, I must deal with what I have.


Deb, I'm so glad they are working on it. I really think it will make a big difference.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

The AMA is a club and as a club they can only have the 501C4 Non-profit status. The AMA Rescue would have to become a seperate group with its own board of directors etc.. We hope at some point to be able to resolve this status. Seems unfair, but is the way the laws are.
Just means we have to work twice as hard to get the funds to help our rescues. 
Thanks to Deb and her new website, I hope we will have a good boost to our funds for this coming year. 
We have already taken in two more rescue's in the first two week of 2011.
Thanks so much Deb for all your work and effort on AMA rescues behalf. Your are the best. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> The AMA is a club and as a club they can only have the 501C4 Non-profit status. The AMA Rescue would have to become a seperate group with its own board of directors etc.. We hope at some point to be able to resolve this status. Seems unfair, but is the way the laws are.
> Just means we have to work twice as hard to get the funds to help our rescues.
> Thanks to Deb and her new website, I hope we will have a good boost to our funds for this coming year.
> We have already taken in two more rescue's in the first two week of 2011.
> Thanks so much Deb for all your work and effort on AMA rescues behalf. Your are the best. Hugs,Edie


Thanks for explaining Edie. Tax deductions or not, it's for the fluffs.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Very good, Deb! This should make a world of difference with AMA rescue group.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Glad to see them getting some big help! You're so lucky to work at a place that is animal friendly!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

michellerobison said:


> Glad to see them getting some big help! *You're so lucky to work at a place that is animal friendly*!


Yep, definately "animal friendly" ... heck they hired me, and I'm a beast!

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Deb, that is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

plenty pets 20 said:


> The AMA is a club and as a club they can only have the 501C4 Non-profit status. The AMA Rescue would have to become a seperate group with its own board of directors etc.. We hope at some point to be able to resolve this status. Seems unfair, but is the way the laws are.
> Just means we have to work twice as hard to get the funds to help our rescues.
> Thanks to Deb and her new website, I hope we will have a good boost to our funds for this coming year.
> We have already taken in two more rescue's in the first two week of 2011.
> Thanks so much Deb for all your work and effort on AMA rescues behalf. Your are the best. Hugs,Edie


Ahhhh, that makes sense. I belong to a women's professional club and we have a separate foundation where we give grants to young women and now I can see why we have the club and the foundation as separate entities with separate boards, etc.

I don't mean to hijack this thread so just wanted to say one more thing!! I just want AMA to get the maximum donations possible and I think a new tax status will help. I'm not thinking about $25 or $100 that we might give but rather the big bucks from businesses or others with financial means. I think people feel more comfortable giving large amounts when they know there is not only the tax deduction but also accountability for the funds received.

Also, thinking that a separate board would be wonderful for the rescue portion as you really do have two separate things going on. Those on the rescue board would likely be more in tune with rescue and its needs .. just like those on the club board would be more involved with the breed standard, showing, breeding, education, hereditary diseases, etc.

OK... I'm done!!! :innocent: Congrats again, Deb!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

k/c mom said:


> Ahhhh, that makes sense. I belong to a women's professional club and we have a separate foundation where we give grants to young women and now I can see why we have the club and the foundation as separate entities with separate boards, etc.
> 
> I don't mean to hijack this thread so just wanted to say one more thing!! I just want AMA to get the maximum donations possible and I think a new tax status will help. I'm not thinking about $25 or $100 that we might give but rather the big bucks from businesses or others with financial means. I think people feel more comfortable giving large amounts when they know there is not only the tax deduction but also accountability for the funds received.
> 
> ...


Absolutely, Sher. We're working on it. Much easier to get larger donations with a 501(c)3.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

this is absolutely wonderful.


----------



## maltmomma (Nov 21, 2004)

Way to go Deb! I read your little blurb in our Rx and I thought to myself, "now there's a go-getter!" I wish that we coudl get the 501(c)3 status. I have been harping on that for years. I know it would take a lot of work. Any club that is all voluntary usually works with bare bones. The more involved we are, the better our club will be and the better the club is, the better our beloved Maltese will fare. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Deb, Great job! It's wonderful that your boss is caring and willing to help. You go above and beyond, and we're all thankful to have you helping our wonderful little dogs.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

This is wonderful news, Deb! Great work. I am praying you guys will get tons of donations.:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

maltmomma said:


> Way to go Deb! I read your little blurb in our Rx and I thought to myself, "now there's a go-getter!" I wish that we coudl get the 501(c)3 status. I have been harping on that for years. I know it would take a lot of work. Any club that is all voluntary usually works with bare bones. The more involved we are, the better our club will be and the better the club is, the better our beloved Maltese will fare. Just my 2 cents.


Keep harping, my friend ~ :thumbsup:

You're right, we do work with bare bones. I still have some meat left on me, and am more than willing to get involved with this. 

Heck, I'll be part of the board of directors. Yes, I know Edie, you're afraid of that idea ~ :HistericalSmiley:

Heck, let's get the ball rolling, then simply kick me off ~ :HistericalSmiley:

I do care about the club, and what's best (more beneficial) for the rescues. Gosh, I love these little ones. *There is nothing I wouldn't do for them. *

LBB: Then make me a cheese burger

Jops: Oh, I want one

Franks: Can I have fries with mine

Tommy: I'd like a leg transplant

Johnny: I want a bath

Bobby: I'm perfectly happy. Life couldn't be better. I, now, want for nothing.

Deb: Give it time, my wee little Bobby. You will turn into a demanding ass, just like the rest of them. And you deserve it. B)


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Wohoo  that is awesome!!! Will be praying for a great return ^_^


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Brenda, from dispatch, finished the flyer. 

We'll be blasting this, and printing it for the functions!!

What do you think, Edie??


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Its wonderful Deb. Just perfect. Please thank Brenda and your Boss for taking on your project for AMA and helping you to help us. So many more out there to help again this year. Hugs,Edie


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Its wonderful Deb. Just perfect. Please thank Brenda and your Boss for taking on your project for AMA and helping you to help us. So many more out there to help again this year. Hugs,Edie


I like, "A Roof for the Pooch". Isn't that cute? It was Brenda's idea. Poor Brenda was sending me proofs, and between me, Tim, and Evelyn, we kept making changes. Brenda's cool, and excited to be a part of the cause. Evelyn is the company controller, so all she's worried about is getting donations ~ LMAO She doesn't care about the dogs, just the bottom line ~ hahahaha


----------



## lizberry09 (Mar 25, 2009)

*hi from Buster (aka Ozzy)*

This is Buster checking in from Phoenix to let you know I am very happy in my "new" home. It's been almost 2 years since I left your house. My family adores me and I love going for walks, running across the yard and snuggling with my family. I also go to pilates and am the studio mascot. Thank you for being my foster mom.
Buster


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Way to go, Deb! I'm praying that this brings tons of donations. 

At my company we have a separate LLC set up and the only thing it does is make donations - wish I could get them to give to the malts, but it's not my place to do more than hint. They have given to animal causes though when it was asked for in an obituary in lieu of flowers - something for all of us to remember to mention to our families. 

Anyway, they are very generous to others in the same industry who have a charitable need or cause. The only thing they have to do is ask - whether or not it's a 501c3 or not - the LLC gives and gives big. They just have to ask and I'll cut the check. I hope you have the same success!! Ask and you shall receive!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

lizberry09 said:


> This is Buster checking in from Phoenix to let you know I am very happy in my "new" home. It's been almost 2 years since I left your house. My family adores me and I love going for walks, running across the yard and snuggling with my family. I also go to pilates and am the studio mascot. Thank you for being my foster mom.
> Buster


Hi Buster. It so nice to hear from you. Why don't you post a picture of yourself. We would all love to see you now. Come back and visit again.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

lizberry09 said:


> This is Buster checking in from Phoenix to let you know I am very happy in my "new" home. It's been almost 2 years since I left your house. My family adores me and I love going for walks, running across the yard and snuggling with my family. I also go to pilates and am the studio mascot. Thank you for being my foster mom.
> Buster


Hi, Buster! So glad that you checked in to let us know what a wonderful life you have, now! Awesome. Now go tell your human to post some pictures!!!

Linda


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow I missed the flyer somehow. How terrific Deb. I just love your company -between the flags for vets cause and now this they are amazing.:chili::chili:
And Buster (aka Ozzy) WELCOME!!! We love to hear from our adopted guys and girls. Would love your parent to introduce you with some pictures of course in the introduction part of the forum since some may miss this post. I know it will bring a smile to everyone's face and a big welcome to Buster.:chili:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Great job! I hope this brings in lots of money for AMA Rescue!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

lizberry09 said:


> This is Buster checking in from Phoenix to let you know I am very happy in my "new" home. It's been almost 2 years since I left your house. My family adores me and I love going for walks, running across the yard and snuggling with my family. I also go to pilates and am the studio mascot. Thank you for being my foster mom.
> Buster


OMG!! This brought tears to my eyes. Little Buster Boy is so lucky to have you. I think of you often. I think of our Sassy Girl on a daily basis. Gosh, you are a good family. You're one in a million, that's for sure.

We love you, Buster. You're a good boy. Kissies from Deb, and the Gang.

PS: I miss you honey


----------

